# Jake and the 7 mag



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Jake informed me he was going to hunt with a 7 mag this year, I told him to go get it and shoot it a few times. I think he decided to go back to our old Game Master 243.......


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

And now he knows


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I admire your boys drive though! Maybe next year?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep, gotta give him credit for trying it. I remember the first time my Dad let me shoot a 12ga 3" Magnum goose load. Suddenly going back to 4 shot in my 16ga seemed like a much better idea.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

He won't forget that excitement...

I'm bettin that boy is gonna want to try it again real soon.

My oldest GS , about 8 yr old, was moving up in revolver calibers.
I sneaked a .357 in the cylinder , of 38s , and he was shooting holes in water bottles, then the .357 went off and *exploded *the water bottle, he backed up 2 steps , grinned , and said wow.

He never shot 38s again...

Let us know when he shoots that 7 mag again..

Jim


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Props to Jake for having the guts to try it and the smarts to back off of it until he's a bit older. Hashbrown, you're raising him right!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

He was quite proud of himself!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

phideaux said:


> He won't forget that excitement...
> 
> I'm bettin that boy is gonna want to try it again real soon.
> 
> ...


It wont be long! Just like your grandson he loved the power. Its all hes talked about for a couple of days!


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

RedBeard said:


> I admire your boys drive though! Maybe next year?


No doubt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

If he had shouldered it nice and tight, he may have liked it a little more, 
It was kinda loose , and those can hurt.



Jim


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

phideaux said:


> If he had shouldered it nice and tight, he may have liked it a little more,
> It was kinda loose , and those can hurt.
> 
> Jim


The gun is way too long to get it up where it needs to be. If it does he cant see through the scope. He needs to stick with the 243 for a bit longer I probably should have made him use a 30 30 like I was started on I used one up until I was 18.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Yep, thats what I first hunted with too.

Fact...more deer are killed in KY, with a 30-30 than any other caliber.

Does my heart good to see a youngun shooting.

A neighbors , 5 year old girl , killed her first deer last week (youth week) with a 243. 5 YEARS OLD..

She said it was a free pointer...

Jim


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I can remember shooting my 300WM for the first time with the BOSS brake on in the prone position.
I was nicknamed "HUH?" for a month!

<----NO earplugs on that first shot!!! 0_0


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Jake tried out my old model 94 30/30 tonight it was my Great Grandfathers gun. After shooting it a few times I remembered why I quit shooting it you cant hit a pie pan at 40 yards every time, guess it's shot out. It is really rough, when my GG pa would come to a barb wire fence he would use the forearm of the gun to smash the fence down so he could step over it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

jkgljgaf;w


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

Magus said:


> I can remember shooting my 300WM for the first time with the BOSS brake on in the prone position.
> I was nicknamed "HUH?" for a month!
> 
> <----NO earplugs on that first shot!!! 0_0


I wear muff's at the range but never when hunting with mine,doesn't have a boss on it but the strange thing is I never remember hearing it go off when busting a big buck :dunno:


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

obg12 said:


> I wear muff's at the range but never when hunting with mine,doesn't have a boss on it but the strange thing is I never remember hearing it go off when busting a big buck :dunno:


Ive always found that strange, shooting paper rings my ears shooting critters doesn't. :dunno:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

nt4jkwlkgrmfo;s


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I wear hearing protection shooting, hunting and even if I am responding to a perceived threat inside my home in the middle of the night. I have many family members that spent their lives in law enforcement, military, hunting, etc. that are all wearing hearing aids now and saying "What was that?" way too often for me not to. With the advancements in technology now allowing me to have ear buds that transmit every every little sound (even enhancing sound) and yet still protect my hearing, there is no reason not to. By the way that same technology is indeed similar to what our bodies try to do under stress. And while you don't recall hearing the bang it is still doing damage.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> I wear hearing protection shooting, hunting and even if I am responding to a perceived threat inside my home in the middle of the night. I have many family members that spent their lives in law enforcement, military, hunting, etc. that are all wearing hearing aids now and saying "What was that?" way too often for me not to. With the advancements in technology now allowing me to have ear buds that transmit every every little sound (even enhancing sound) and yet still protect my hearing, there is no reason not to. By the way that same technology is indeed similar to what our bodies try to do under stress. And while you don't recall hearing the bang it is still doing damage.


Ya i wish i did that. Im completely deaf in my left ear. I sucks! I can still hear in my right just fine but if there is any niose, like say an engine running i can't hear squat. I can't tell what direction or where a sound is coming from either. I hate it! But such is life. My dogs help me with sound directions now and i have been learning how to read lips.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Ya i wish i did that. Im completely deaf in my left ear. I sucks! I can still hear in my right just fine but if there is any niose, like say an engine running i can't hear squat. I can't tell what direction or where a sound is coming from either. I hate it! But such is life. My dogs help me with sound directions now and i have been learning how to read lips.


My father in law has double hearing aids, my uncle who was in the navy is deaf now and my dad can barely hear. When I take my kids shooting indoors I even make them double up; foam earplugs and earmuffs.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

jgfiu3tw4gklr3;efl;


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Caribou said:


> my hearing aids plus over the ear hearing protection. My hearing aids have a mute switch which is enough for , the wife, an effective ear plug.


Shortened.
Where can I get some?

Lol


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

i3jkr4gpv25iyjhgtr


----------

